# Fracino bambino pressure too high



## Sparkle2709 (Feb 20, 2020)

Hi, I've just got a second hand fracino bambino 2 group automatic. I have had a single group tank fill in the past so thought I knew what I was doing. On setting it up (after sourcing a new inlet hose) turned on (opened steam wand and boiling water because the manual said to) and water pressure slowly climbed. Machine began to heat and group heads became hot. Steam pressure remained zero. Water pressure climbed, and climbed, went past 12bar into the red zone. I chickened out as it continued to climb in the red zone. (One of the fracinos in an old job used to sit in the red zone sometimes so I didn't panic straight away, but this was just going up)

I'm wondering if the pressure release valve (is that the correct term?) Is stuck? Or something else???

I've looked all over and can't find much info on pressure too high. So any help would be very much appreciated!! Thank you


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Open it up, look and see if it has an expansion valve still, or whether some wag removed it! Always worth checking a used machine with panels of anyway. It's also worth pulling a shot, checking the gauge is at 0 when cold etc..


----------



## Sparkle2709 (Feb 20, 2020)

Thank you, I'll have a look tomorrow, never occurred to me someone might have removed it! Not sure I can leave it going long enough to get a shot out, it got to 13/14 bar within under 10 mins. But of course the gauge on the front may be faulty, I did wonder. And my brain couldn't remember if it was supposed to go right back to zero when cold. Again I'll check.


----------



## NewboyUK (Jul 14, 2018)

When cold it will drop to mains pressure


----------



## Sparkle2709 (Feb 20, 2020)

Ah ok so no gauge does not return to zero when cold, so I'm guessing it's stuck and needs a new one.

Quick question, if the it is the gauge then I'm guessing it isn't actually going to 13bar and is safe to run a little just to check if everything else is fine?

I'd rather order a load of parts than one at a time!


----------



## NewboyUK (Jul 14, 2018)

Is it a dual guage?


----------



## Sparkle2709 (Feb 20, 2020)

Yep it's water pressure on one side and steam on the other


----------



## NewboyUK (Jul 14, 2018)

Right side goes to zero when cold

Left side goes down to mains pressure when cold. To test zero on that - turn water off and open the manual fill valve inside. Then it should zero out


----------



## Sparkle2709 (Feb 20, 2020)

Thank you! Will do that now.


----------



## CoffeeShackAT (Oct 19, 2020)

Hi, did this issue get resolved? Sorry to barge in on an existing post, but I have a similar problem, in that, when warming up the water pressure goes quite quicklyto 16 bar unless i release some water. Its steady at about 10 bar when the machine is fully warmed up, but its a bit scary none the less. Ive already had an engineer out and he said its not much to worry about, but the pressure goes up much faster now. Does anyone have any ideas what the issue may be?


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

it It's just the brew pressure gauge right?

Nothing to worry about if it is, just water expansion on heating.

Does your machine have a rotary pump or a vibe pump...


----------



## CoffeeShackAT (Oct 19, 2020)

Hi, i think it is a rotary pump... image below.

Cheers


----------

